# günümüzdeki en büyük çevre sorunu



## pekka123

hello

günümüzdeki en büyük çevre sorunu buzulların erimesi.

can someone explain why can not use buzullar erimek

thanks in advance


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi pekka,

Well...'buzullar erimek' is not correct as _a noun with a genitive structure_ - which should be used in this sentence - because first of all, we should use _grammatically_ _a noun_ and not an infinitif as the object of 'today's problem'.
In general _'something'_ can be the problem of something else, and here :
- Today's biggest environmental problem is *what*? (= a noun)
- Is _melting of icebergs_.

Then in Turkish, there are many ways for making a noun from a verb by means of suffixes called : Fiilden isim yapan ekler.

The noun of the infinitif  'erimek' is 'eri*me*'.

and then since your noun here ( melting of icebergs) has a genitive structure ( isim tamlaması ), you should use the rule of genitive construction,
explained here that I found suitable for you and also as an example  here in our Forum which would be useful too for more details !


İyi çalışmalar!


----------



## pekka123

thank you very much I understood something


----------



## pekka123

I have another question

hindistan'daki tren kazasının ardından yaralıları kurtarma çalışmaları devam ediyor 

why kurtarma is not having ları and çalışma is having ları


----------



## Gemmenita

Yes, that's a good question !
'Kurturma çalışmaları' is also genitive structure... And its difference with 'buzulların erimesi' is:

As a matter of fact, in Turkish there are 2 genitive structures (isim/ad tamlaması ) : belirtili (definite) and belirtisiz (indefinite)
buzullar*ın* erime*si* >>> belirtili ad tamlaması
kurtama çalışmalar*ı* >>> belirtisiz ad tamlaması

The difference between the 2 kinds is that:

- in 'belirtili ad tamlaması', there is a real possession, and something belongs really to somebody or something else, and also the object about which we are talking is known, and in the structure, the first word also _takes_ possession suffixes ( in/ın/un/...)

Examples ( and also refer to the *Important* part below) :

gözlüğ*ün* cam*ı*. ('cam' belongs to the 'gözlük' )

çocuğ*un* ayakkabı*sı*.('ayakkabı' belongs to 'çocuk' )

otel*in* odalar*ı *çok. ( 'odalar' belong to 'otel')

buzullar*ın* erime*si *( 'erime' belongs to 'buzullar' and not to other things)


- whereas in 'belirtisiz ad tamlaması' , the fırst word completes the second word (gives more information about the second word rather than a real possession
and we are talking _in general_ ), and in the structure, the first word _doesn't take_ possession suffixes.

Examples:

çay bahçe*si *(which kind of 'bahçe'? _Çay_ bahçesi)

yatak oda*sı* (which kind of 'oda'? _Yatak_ odası )

güneş gözlüğ*ü* (which kind of 'gözlük' ? _Güneş_ gözlüğü)

kurturma çalışmalar*ı* (which kind of 'çalışmalar' ? _Kurturma_ çalışmaları)

and so on...

*Important:*

Sometimes, for the same couple of words we can use both 'definite' and 'indefinite' genitive structure and this is the contexte which helps to choose between 'belirtili and 'belirtisi' genitive structure.

For example:

- Bu otel*in* odalar*ı *çok büyük. ( is definite genitive structure because we are talking about a known and definite hotel and therefore both words take suffixes)
- Genelde otel odalar*ı* geniş olur.(is indefinite genitive structure because we are talking about any kind of hotel in general and therefore only the second word takes suffix)

and so on...


*ps.*



pekka123 said:


> why kurtarma is not having ları and çalışma is having ları



Here 'ları' is not the genitive suffix : 'lar' is the plural making suffix and 'ı' is the genitive making suffix and then following all the above explanations, 'kurturma' doesn't need any suffix.



İyi günler!


----------



## pekka123

thank you very much gemmenita I made you tired thanks again


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh,  ne demek ! Rica ederim ! You're most welcome.


----------

